# Backseat Expectations?



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Scenario: You invite someone along on a fishing trip in your boat and you were going to go whether they went or not.

What are your expectations from this person?

For me I would never ask for a dime, but I wouldn't turn down any offer for assistance. I would expect them to feed/water themselves unless I state I'll bring the food/drink. 

What opinions do you fellas have?


----------



## joshdebo (Oct 12, 2009)

I offer to at least pay for gas or food when a buddy invites me along


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

texcajun said:


> Scenario: You invite someone along on a fishing trip in your boat and you were going to go whether they went or not.
> 
> What are your expectations from this person?
> 
> ...


Same here. If I was going anyway I would not expect them to pay for fuel. I would tell them up front to ether bring lunch for themselves or we are going to stop somewhere to eat.


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

They will bring their own food and drinks, unless I have already planned to bring enough for everyone. That's all. Like was already stated, if offered, I will not turn down gas money, but it is not expected.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

If I invite some one that has not fished with me before I will lay out the plan including where we are going and what we are going to try to catch. 
This would include food and drink, clothing and gear they are required to bring. 
I never ask for gas money since I was going to go alone anyway but I certainly would not turn down an offer to share the cost. 
I also try to see that the partner gets the lions share of the catch at least on the first trip. 
I always try to pay my share of any expense if I am a passenger in anothers boat. 
I have a few "self invitees" that do not carry their weight but since they are inlaws it is hard to leave them on the bank. No reason to cause unwanted discontent at the casa. A happy wife makes a happy life.
Most experience fishermen know the expense of owning and running a fishing boat so they are ready to share the load.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

I feel as sunbeam does. If I'm already going, I wouldn't ask for any money, but if they want to chip in its ok. I usually go with my friends and we always share boats/equal costs... and grandpa always rides free (except for a boat launch fee here or there)


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I realize their is a cost of ownership issue when it comes to 

owning a boat, and I don't begrudge anyone the boat that they 

own. I own a simple but nice boat that I knew I could afford to 

keep and run on my own. I enjoy fishing with friends as well 

and have many in my boat. I am not a professional nor do I 

participate in fishing competions. I don't expect my friends to 

subsidize my fishing habit. If they want to help out, I accept 

graciously, but it is not needed.

I've seen people that hold their hands out even though they 

were the one's that did the inviting. That's like inviting someone 

over for dinner, then hittin' them up for half the cost of the

vittles. 

Sorta like back when I bought my home. Real estate agent said 

I was qualified for twice the house I have now, (and twice the

payment!). Yeah I coulda made it work, but to what end? Just 

so I could say I live in a bigger house? Had I bought the bigger 

house, I mighta had to charge guests just for spendin' the 

night, LOL.

Reckon what I'm tryin to say, is I ain't for hire! I fish with 

friends on my boat and they are my guest. If they turn out to be 

bad guest, they don't get invited back.


----------



## MoneyAg (Mar 29, 2010)

I never expect it. Always appreciate it. And am a little disappointed if they don't at least offer.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Texcajun was kind enough to invite me on my first Texas fishing trip to Lake Conroe. I don't remember if I offered any money. The trip was in a motorized Canoe and the launch was free. A cheep trip is my point. The next Kind gentleman was Matt. I filled his truck with gas and I think paid the lauch. This trip was a little further and more costs. The following trip with Matt was to Conroe and he would not let me pay for anything. I always bring food and drink for everyone. As Texcajun knows, I have owned a 19ft kenner for about 2yrs now. If I ask you to go to Conroe, paying the launch would be nice but not expected. If I ask you to go to Galveston, I am expecting you to pay your share. Depending on gas prices, that could be a $100-$150 trip. Some that I have brought to Galveston did not have the money and only paid the launch. That was fine too!
Just my 2cents!


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

I dont ask for a dime, but disappointed if they dont offer. If I accept the money or not depends on how much the trip cost. If I am just going to Conroe if they pick up the $10 launch fee I am happy but if we are going to Big Sam that is different. When they come and meet me at Limestone I wont take any money cause I am already there and was going fishing even if they werent there. But the offer is the deal to me.

They need to bring thier own food and drink though. I took a buddy out on a 100deg day and he didnt bring anything to drink and I only had enough for me and he got upset. The nerve of him... he wanted me to share my 18pack of Lone Star!!!


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't usually ask for anything, but like everyone else I won't turn down gas money. I live 5 minutes from Wolf Creek Park on Livingston and buy an annual pass, so the launch fee is covered when we go to the main lake. If we go to the dam I will come prepared for the fee, but I will let them pay if they offer. The only thing I tell anyone to bring is their own food and drink, tackle if they want.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Every year I have a big crawfish boil/fish fry here at my modest 

home. I invite a lot of guest and have had as many as 100 show 

up. It ain't cheap buying several hundred pounds of 

crawfish and cooking up that big ole pot of crawfish ettoufee 

or mixing all of dem margaritas! I would never think to charge 

admission, 'cause they are my guests. That they show up and 

have a good time is all I require. If they insist on doing 

something, I ask them to bring a desert. I am blessed with 

friends that help me out with cooking and cleaning up, but I 

would never expect them to pay! Now what's the difference 

between 250lbs of crawfish, and 200.00 to 300.00 dollars worth 

of fuel? If i couldn't afford to put on this shindig on my own I 

wouldn't do it. If I couldn't afford to take a friend fishing, I 

wouldn't do it.


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

texcajun said:


> Every year I have a big crawfish boil/fish fry here at my modest home. I invite a lot of guest


When and where buddy???? J/K - you will have an extra 100 folks showing up.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

i will say this if i go hunting or fishing with someone i always pay for something..whether it be gas or bait or corn..and if they dont want me to ill usually hid some in there truck or something...thats just how i am...


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

all your answers to this burning question can be found here.... http://www.2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=267957


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Texcajun, I went to the crawfish boil too and didn't offer any money. You trying to tell me something??

Seriously, If I invited someone to my house I wouldn't expect them to pay. I agree its kind of the same thing. I think it also "BOILS" down to what you can pay for. For years the only way I could afford a crawfish boil would be to invite friends and have everyone chip in. Again, for years I fished (3) times a month and could only go if everyone pitched in.

Come to think of it - I owe Texcajun a crawfish boil. But at 2.99 a lb, I can't swing it right now. Maybe in May.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

BuckCarraway said:


> I dont ask for a dime, but disappointed if they dont offer. If I accept the money or not depends on how much the trip cost. If I am just going to Conroe if they pick up the $10 launch fee I am happy but if we are going to Big Sam that is different. When they come and meet me at Limestone I wont take any money cause I am already there and was going fishing even if they werent there. But the offer is the deal to me.
> 
> They need to bring thier own food and drink though. I took a buddy out on a 100deg day and he didnt bring anything to drink and I only had enough for me and he got upset. The nerve of him... he wanted me to share my 18pack of Lone Star!!!


Buck, If all I had was " Lone Star " he would be in good shape cause I would give it to him!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

But I agree with the rest of what you said. :biggrin:


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Gofish2day said:


> Texcajun, I went to the crawfish boil too and didn't offer any money. You trying to tell me something??
> 
> Seriously, If I invited someone to my house I wouldn't expect them to pay. I agree its kind of the same thing. I think it also "BOILS" down to what you can pay for. For years the only way I could afford a crawfish boil would be to invite friends and have everyone chip in. Again, for years I fished (3) times a month and could only go if everyone pitched in.
> 
> Come to think of it - I owe Texcajun a crawfish boil. But at 2.99 a lb, I can't swing it right now. Maybe in May.


Man I know you're just kiddin, 'cause you don't owe me a crawfish boil or anything else! I was glad to have you, and I enjoyed my trips with you. I do want that beat up jig with worn sassy shad tail back, though! Man that thing was money! I caught 27 keepers on that one jig with the one sassy shad tail without retying. If I hadn't given it to you, I think I woulda framed it!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Gofish, I am waitin for my invite to the Boil. I promise not to bring any of that Star stuff but I will bring some really good drankin whiskey.

Matt


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I expect one thing......be able to back a truck and trailer.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Draper, I have actually brought people who could not back up to save their lives. That is a good point!!

Texcajun, I still have that lure in the top of my box. Let's go fishing and I will give it back. I'll even let you pay! Ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't wait to eat some bugs!!!!


----------



## fishytx (Jan 22, 2010)

*This topic can get a little tricky.*
Lets see, I think a non boater should at least bring their own tackle, something to eat, drink, and at least make some kind of an offer to help out with the expense. But then again, most non boaters probably have no clue at what the cost is, therefore they do not offer to help out. I guess that's the reason why I like to fish with those who own a boat, we can swap out turns on who takes theirs. 
*Tournament fishing?*
I think they should help split the cost. I mean come on now, if we split the winnings, then we should split the cost as well. 
*Fun Fishing?*
I guess when I'm going out for the fun of it, and I know I'm going no matter what, then I have no issues with someone tagging along for free if I invite them to go. Now if someone should say something to the effect of, hey, I sure would like to go with you the next time you fish this lake, then that's a different story. They should offer to help you out on the cost, because they have more or less asked you if you would take them out.
Normally when I fun fish, then I take these people, *(my daughter, uncle, wife, myself with my puppy dog, close friend, cousin, or a tournament partner,)* therefore I do not expect these people to donate to the cause, because I invited them to go. *All others* should make an offer, or I am a little confused as to why they didn't, and they probably wont be going out with me again.


----------



## timc_fish (Sep 14, 2009)

I ask them to split the cost of fuel with me, it's only fair. Since I'm supplying my truck, boat, and miles added I don't think splitting or having them pitch in for fuel is selfish.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

It all depends. For example, if I invite someone for the first time I am wanting to show this person a good time and do not expect anything. I will tell them what time we will leave and about what time we will be back. I also inquire as the the tackle they have and make suggestions on what to bring. If they do not have the right tackle I bring my extra stuff. Nothing worse than have someone show up with a surf rod when we are going after crappie. Now if we become "fishing partners or buddies" I will accept offers for lunch, gas, etc.especially if they ask to be taken. However, I never go expecting anything. If I can't afford it I will make a comment like "money is short right now and I don;t want to spend the money for gas, maybe next time". If they are ready and willing to help then they become better fishing buddies.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

This is quite interesting to say the least. My neighbor that lives down the street & I were just talking about this very subject last night due to one of my other neighbors.

If I am invited by somebody I always offer to pay for gas, launch fees, & lunch if needed. That is how I was raised.

Now if I invite you I do not expect any money for gas or launch fees as I was going anyway. Last weekend I invited a guy from work and Matt also came with us. I did not expect those guys to pay for anything. Before I knew it Matt was paying for the launch fee at Browders. Kinda made me mad since he has given me so much advice & pointers plus he is a great friend of mine. The guy from work offered me money but I told him I invited you so you owe me nothing. The gesture was nice though.

Now if you are like my neighbor down the street and bug the heck out of me to take you fishing then yes you better be willing to fork over some gas money & the launch fee. Be willing to also bring your own food & beverages. Most of the time I have had to supply the bait, lures, gas, food, drinks, fishing poles, etc. Then they end up breaking my lures off which are not cheap. Only fair if you ask me.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't mind paying for everything, but when the day is done and the fish have been fillet I like to keep a few of the fillets...Last week I did this and the guy with me, left my house with all of the fillets before I had a chance to get some.......:hairout:


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

That is a great question, I have learned that it feels much better to me to give than to receive, when friends go fishing or hunting with me everyone contributes in their own way, some with a little work, some with conversation, some with good company, do not expect a thing but always works out.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Dang, I thought this topic died. For the record, If I am invited to go fish out of someone else's boat, I offer to pay for half the expenses. If I invite someone into my boat, the ride is on me. Of course my boat is no where near as expensive to run as some out there. Now let's all go fish!


----------



## fishytx (Jan 22, 2010)

What can I say, I was checking out some old post on here and this one caught my eye, so I had to bring it back to life when I replied. 

Most of the time, I foot the bill 100% no matter who goes out with me, cause I'm going no matter what any ways. And I would much rather share the fun of this sport with some one else in the boat rather than go fish by myself.

But for the record, it was kind a cool to read every ones opinion on this subject.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> If I invite some one that has not fished with me before I will lay out the plan including where we are going and what we are going to try to catch.
> This would include food and drink, clothing and gear they are required to bring.
> I never ask for gas money since I was going to go alone anyway but I certainly would not turn down an offer to share the cost.
> I also try to see that the partner gets the lions share of the catch at least on the first trip.
> ...


Sounds like we think the same way!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

My only hard and fast rule is that they keep all of the fish. Unless the fish are flounder.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Typically we pay for launch fee, fuel, bait, ice, and bring food since you maintain your boat, trailer, and storage fees.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

I have a sticker on the back of my boat it says....

Cash or *****, 
This boat dont run on thanks!

That decal was made for one single person whom I toated deer huntin, duck huntin, surf fishin and dam near every lake within 2 hours of Tomball. Not once did he ever offer to pay for ****! Hell one time I had to buy him lunch cause he was broke??!!!

He aint been fishin with me in ages. I dont mind taking folks fishin now and then and have them not pay for something. If Im goin and you tag along atleast offer me a chance to say no. All my buddies have a truck so most times its my boat their truck. And we split bait or food


----------



## truckin_angler (Mar 24, 2010)

before i had my boat anytime someone asked me to go with them i offered to use my truck or i would kick in gas money. whenever i would borrow my grandads boat i always filled it up when done even if it wasnt full when i picked it up. i always figured it was the least i could do.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

When im someone elses boat I offer to pay for gas, bait, beer, ice and food. I ask but do not demand. At the end of the day I sneak a wad of $20's or $100 bill somewhere in the boat or truck. I will call later and tell them to check the side pocket..

LMAO gets'em everytime.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you don't at least offer funds, you must not appreciate the invite too much!


----------

